# NT: tell me about your creative side



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I write fiction and non-fiction and I also draw technical drawings on MS paint. I am learning to draw with pencil though.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

I can paint, draw and design ads, labels and interiors.

I was studying to be an architect in uni before I decided to quit and pursue finance and marketing.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I draw a bit. I write a bit. I act, and tell fantastic stories, like stand-up. I play the piano, and sing.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's some semi technical drawings I drew. (You will have to view at 100%. The scale is 10px = 1m/3.3~ft.) http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd172/Hoodtan/3a1bc04d.png


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I like being creative, but seems to come in bouts. I'm pretty good at photography, and darkroom techniques. I took a photography class and learned how to develop and print. I the were a few days I would spend 6+ hours in there working. I notice most of my really creative pictures are creepy as hell, I've had people tell me they look hand drawn. For combination of reasons, one which I hope is skill, I actually won the little art show they had for the art department. Next fall I'm definitely going to drawing and either painting or photography 2 or digital. I'm interested as to what I can create without physical limitations photography has. Drawing is going to be interesting and probably scary.....


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

As many have said: "I use to draw"... I loved drawing when I was little and had an extremely active imagination. I didn't draw huge things, basically stick figures, but I could create whole stories around them.

I also had several imaginary friends when I was little all designed after movie-monsters with a few of them being completely made-up from top to bottom. I remember that I use to start aloofly out the window to watch my tree-rider bounce around on the tree tops.

Now my imagination is mostly focused on digital art and writing. I like to think that I'm damn good at writing, and I was okay at graphic design. Writing is the only consistent thing, for now, because I have a tendency to jump design, and randomly pick it back up, just to drop it again.

When designing I like to take seemingly meaningless things and put a whole new twist on them. I was good enough that I had abstract 3D artist ask me to use their pieces in photo manipulations because I was able to take something that was a random 3D mess, and make it into something that no one else saw.

I also like to focus my ability to foresee how things will work and manipulate systems and environments. Friends often come to me for advice because they know I'll give it to them unbiasly and creatively. I've got a ENFP friend who is always asking me to predict how his boyfriends will behave or move.

I also focus my talents on writing articles and blogs. While most would not see it as a way to express creativity I tend to write in a more creative fashion.


----------



## PROcrastinat0r (Apr 7, 2010)

-well, i used to sketch a lot but now i just do it whenever(like in class, haha). 
-i am also currently teaching myself piano. but i mostly do improv on it. 
-i play my cousin's guitar sometimes. 
-o, and i am taking an art class too. the stuff i do there comes pretty naturally. 
-i write sometimes too. 
-i can make up a story for a anything on the spot. 
-er, i do some photography on my phone i guess. i want a pro camera though. ^^


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Mostly, playing the piano. I don't consider that creative, but I play by ear so all arrangements are mine. Thus, whenever I sit down to play, it is a creative act. It is my goal to become a multi-instrumentalist. I don't compose much, mostly improvise, but I'd like to start. I am also a good singer and like acting, so I do musical theatre as well. Don't know if that counts. I write comedy books too, usually situation and dialogue based with deliberately outrageous plots. When my comedy is good (and it can be on and off...that's the nature of Ne...even ENTP's are off and on and they're the comedy masters) it's _very _good. I have dreamed of being a published novelist since I was a little boy, and I think comedy is my best shot at it. I draw landscapes and do fantasy art, but I'm only okay at drawing, so it's more for fun/imaginative expression. My visual imagination is extremely lush and it is disappointing that my drawing skills will not allow me to ever make it quite as beautiful as it is in my head. My fantasy world also has a mythology and history in the works and even a novel (complete in my head, never written down) set within its bounds. Apparently I had a talent for lyrics when I was a little boy, but I'm not generally that interested in poetry, although I'm a big Edgar Allan Poe fan.

I also like inventing languages, conlanging as language geeks call it, which is sort of a cross between systems-building and art: perfect for an NT!


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I like to draw military stuff with MS paint. guns, ships, planes, etc etc. example

Also I write. But in terms of physical creations, I'm absolutely terrible. I can barely hand draw lol. When I was a kid I would draw LOADS though, everywhere I could. My mum still has loads of my drawings... they're awesome. I really wish I could draw humans. I would give anything for that


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not creative in the stereotypical sense. I don't draw, paint, compose music, or do creative writing. I may not be creative in the artistic sense as my brand of creativity is more the intellectual sort. Examples include: Coming up with theories for things. Seeing the connections between theories. Thinking out of the box with everyday problems. Coming up with new ways to do things.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Dementia in Absentia said:


> I'm not creative in the stereotypical sense. I don't draw, paint, compose music, or do creative writing. I may not be creative in the artistic sense as my brand of creativity is more the intellectual sort. Examples include: Coming up with theories for things. Seeing the connections between theories. Thinking out of the box with everyday problems. Coming up with new ways to do things.


Yup, that's N with T for you. The same power that allowed Shakespeare to write his plays with F allowed Einstein to come up with relativity with T. Both involve imagination, but one is for the sake of appealing to feelings and one to test with logic until one arrives at a hidden truth.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I currently draw but still learning so I can do web comics and graphic novels. Maybe even video game art.
Also make Anime Music Videos. I was thinking about doing an Abridge series but not sure yet. I have came up with and still come up with story concepts for graphic novels and some video games I have thought about creating. Most of the stories are unorganized and still need some form of refinement and exploring.


----------



## amosbanga (Nov 25, 2010)

Music is the obvious one for me...composing and playing various brass and woodwind instruments, sometimes piano. Performing on musical instruments is a great outlet for me.

Writing is another thing I do...poetry, journals, and short essays. But, it comes in fits and starts. Drawing, too. I used to draw a lot, but it always frustrated me that I could never do justice to the images in my head.

Like others in this thread, I live a lot in my head. I reflect and expand upon what is in the real world - I guess you could say I fantasize a lot? I make up worlds, cultures, characters, etc, and expand upon other fiction (if I were a more prolific writer I'd do fanfiction). Creating languages and scripts is also part of that. Yay nevermore for bringing up conlanging!

I also like to play with language, making up words and phrases to describe things. With my closer friends I can be quite witty and humorous, apparently.

In general, I'm naturally imaginative, and have a strong urge to be creative...but I lack technique across the board for art :frustrating: except possibly writing. It's great to read about other NTs having similar creative interests.


----------



## Mwuuh (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been drawing my entire life, but I don't know if I can call myself creative. I make silly little comics that some people like, for some reason, but it's enough to boost my ego and make me happy for a day, so I suppose I'm glad I can draw.


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

Humm, I draw and play music (guitar, drums, sing and any other improvisational instrument that makes a sound, _ergo,_ everything). I've written some poems and short stories...nothing impressive..
I go to a contemporary dancing and theater studio, been there for over a month now and starting to feel more comfortable performing.
But I really like to be creative in everyday life, like, finding pragmatic and innovative solutions to a problem or a challenge I face.(others' might not recognize my outcomes, though, they can't even see the problem, unless I break it down for them)


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

When I can resist setting a goal long enough to finish:
I create Photoshop images, an occasional 3D model and write back-stories for yet-to-be-made game worlds. None of these skill-sets receive enough attention yet but from what I hear, my results are pretty good despite that. So the foundations are in place at least! :happy:


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

nevermore said:


> My visual imagination is extremely lush and it is disappointing that my drawing skills will not allow me to ever make it quite as beautiful as it is in my head. My fantasy world also has a mythology and history in the works and even a novel (complete in my head, never written down) set within its bounds.


I hate that! It's like having my inner-self taunt me with all the things it has in my mind that I don't have out here. I can't even fake it outside of my head... :frustrating:

I wonder if knowing a bunch of artists, conveniently in need of portfolio building, might help with that problem. Hmmmm... I live near an art school, it might be time to work on my social skills! :crazy:

"Oh? You need build up your portfolio? What a coincidence, I'd like someone to create art for me!"
Win - Win... Until they ask for financial compensation lol.


----------



## toe tag (Dec 1, 2010)

Well let's see. I can create complete worlds inside my head and get all worked up to the point of being drained. Now the hard part is putting it on paper. I try to write (or type) them out but my thoughts are like trains while my fingers work at a snail's pace. If only there was a type of machine that would be able to transmit thoughts into a word processor of the sort. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## amosbanga (Nov 25, 2010)

It's interesting how a number of us create so much in our heads and leave much of it there, rather than bring it to the outside world in writing, drawing, etc. I always thought it was an unusual flaw of mine but here are other people with the same problem, hmm. 

Does anyone know if this normal for people in general or if it is related to type?


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

amosbanga said:


> It's interesting how a number of us create so much in our heads and leave much of it there, rather than bring it to the outside world in writing, drawing, etc. I always thought it was an unusual flaw of mine but here are other people with the same problem, hmm.
> 
> Does anyone know if this normal for people in general or if it is related to type?


I could be wrong, but it seems like NF's and SP's are the types built for self-expression.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey, you asked for it.

I ....
-draw, mainly pencil. I like to work with pencil mostly, and just like to draw about anything. I had an eye phase, an anime phase, a landscape phase, and I think I'm in a texture phase now.
-paint, usually with acryllic. I usually do abstract and work with opposites, but I've also done peices of people with other textures and such.
-sing, mainly just whatever works with my vocals, but I wish I could work with a group because I really like to harmonize.
-attempting to learn the guitar, I usually like the higher, creepier chords for some reason...
-can play clarinet, I transposed the "wake me up inside" song from Evanescence a while back, that was fun. Haven't really touched it in a few years though.
-I fiddle with keyboard every once in a while.
-experiment with media editing (music/video), I usually am really good with stuff like timing and less on effects for video. With music, I just like to blend weird pieces of music together and try the dj thing, but I never really have the software.
-draw comics, sometimes I have a manga-style, but mainly I just have this short little comic about memes and puns
-write poetry (this is a big one),which is kind of in the middle between free verse and prose poetry, and the topic has mainly been about the war within one's self, but highlights opposites, confusion, and beauty as well
-working on the fiction novel later, kind of a sci-fi, but it isn't developed yet, I only have the synopsis so far.
-like to act as well, I'm really good at accents and such, and I would say I'm externally motivated as far as acting goes, but since I don't have much of an opportunity I tend to act in real life and just be the clown every once in a while. 
-in photography I usually like to find good color and artistic angles. I'm a nature photographer.

I'm not much of a sculptor or a dancer, but I'm not horrible at it. I'm not much of a craftsy person like with sewing and gluing and all that.

yeah.....I delve into a lot of fields...


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Creativity...I incorporate it in anything I feel interested in. My best talent lies in making a fool of myself just to make people laugh....and my real creativity lies in annoying my friends and other victims.:happy: Even the most patient and tolerant ones go mad....but then come back to me sooner or later.:happy:


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

I sing; I'm a soprano.

I also design clothing.

Oh, and I *write*.
I have very exacting standards for the literature that I will someday produce, though.
At this point in my life, I am merely compiling data over what I wish the characters to be like in my novel. My bedroom walls are partially covered in Post-Its for this purpose, color-coded by character :crazy:


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

I draw,
I write,
I RP,
I (attempt to) sing,
I dance,
I pretend I know how to play instruments,
I try to paint.


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
That is my latest project.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been writing songs since I was 12. It's the only emotional outlet I have that is not self-destructive. :tongue:


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

My creative side pretty much takes up most of My time. I work as a makeup artist and wardrobe stylist. I design and make jewelry, hats, gloves etc. In my free time I play bass guitar, draw, paint. I do some wood carving and sewing, decorating of any kind. I enjoy writing short stories and songs. I freelance photography and am an amateur digital artist. I do all my own product photography and logo design for my business.


----------



## Sparktrog (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm a writer. I have said this in another thread but I see writing as my way of painting vivid scenes that play out in my head.
Poetry that I scribble is filled with the emotions of the days, either anger, longing, loss, or depression.
My short stories are vivid detailings of violent scenes that bombard my mind. 
The one-page free-write scribbles are typically romantic visions of some future life and love. 
A novel that rolls in my head will be a fantasy based on a long developed character that I so long to be like.
Lastly, my sporadic journal entries are just the loose, deep, and dark thoughts that seep into every second of my life


----------



## Kirilenko (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't write anything or something like that but people say I always find a different way to do things,describe something in conversation in different way.Accurately and funny at the same time.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I paint/draw. I also do conceptional designs for my internship at a housing development firm-- but that's work. However, I find enjoyment in that also. 

Before I paint or draw. I find some sort of music to accompany that drawing. 

I've played the violin for 13 years and have recently picked it up again after a 5 year recess. Only did this because I found my drawings are moved by music. I felt it was necessary to start composing some music to accompany my drawings. So that my drawings are solely a product of mine.

Which makes me now want to make my own beats. The equipment necessary is expensive for my internship paycheck. I must make do with the electric violin and loop station.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

I write.

I write poetry, mostly. Poetry and really, really super short stories. I have ideas for novels, most of which will never be written. I tried to do NaNoWriMo this year, but I was way too scattered for that. Better luck next year :tongue: I do love my poetry though. I have three books: Book of Lies, Book of Secrets, and Book of Truths [my absolute favorite so far]. 

I play music.

My piano is my love. I play by ear, play contemporary songs I like and classical songs. Sometimes I try to make my own songs based off of lyrics that were too musical to just be poetry. I hate it, though, because the songs I hear I cannot play, and I get severely depressed when I hear people playing better than me.

I daydream.

Does that one even count? lol


----------



## Sparktrog (Dec 24, 2010)

AkiKaza said:


> I daydream.
> 
> Does that one even count? lol


I believe so, my daydreams are the stem for most of my most brilliant works or ideas. Super jealous of your piano playing though! roud:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

AkiKaza said:


> My piano is my love. I play by ear, play contemporary songs I like and classical songs. Sometimes I try to make my own songs based off of lyrics that were too musical to just be poetry. I hate it, though, because the songs I hear I cannot play, and I get severely depressed when I hear people playing better than me.


Me too. I find it's a bit of a curse though. I can play by ear so well I seldom have the motivation to learn songs through sheet music and stopped taking lessons as soon as I'd mastered all the theory and fingerings I needed to understand how to play any song by ear. It's prevented me from defying my INTP laziness and actually getting the qualifications I need to teach. I'd have a good backup for making money then (obviously that's not what ART is about, but to be slugging it out in retail when I could be teaching music as a part time job is a waste). But I just can't be bothered to make the most of it.:frustrating:

My major passion is writing (even more lazy in this area), and I have written some very good stories, but I think I am far more consistently good in music and acting, both of which I luckily also love. I would love to be better at drawing/painting as well, but alas...like writing, it's inconsistent. Even more inconsistent because of my lack of understanding of proportion and perspective, which is a shame since I have a very visual imagination and tons of ideas words just fail to describe. I still pursue it for personal fulfillment, though.

(I know I've commented a bajillion times in this thread and have probably repeated myself but I just can't resist...I love the arts:crazy.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I work as a visual artist/illustrator, and as an author. And have led many multimedia projects and game projects. And do some graphic design when needed. To feed the NT side I work a lot with educational material, that is supposed to transfer knowledge. Previously I worked in advertising and then you were supposed to transfer feelings too. I guess I use everything in the toolbox, designed communication might be a good word. 

Love to sing, but have a far STRONGER than nice-sounding voice. Singstar has to suffice.... I am quite musical but have not learned how to play. 

In my signature below I only got 60% visual.... Interestingly. That amuses me somewhat.


----------

